
The Asynchronous Computability Theorem - heydenberk
https://medium.com/@eulerfx/asynchronous-computability-theorem-171e9d7b9423
======
voidmain
Beware of taking impossibility proofs too seriously. They should always be
interpreted to mean "you cannot achieve this goal in this model," rather than
"you cannot achieve this goal."

"As far as the laws of mathematics refer to reality, they are not certain; and
as far as they are certain, they do not refer to reality."

    
    
      -- Einstein (?)

~~~
lisper
In particular, impossibility results do not rule out approximate solutions
that are good enough for practical purposes.

~~~
thomasahle
Unless it is an "impossibility of approximation" theorem.

~~~
fmap
Even that is frequently misleading. Take the problem of finding a maximum
independent set. You can show that if you manage to approximate this problem
within any constant factor then P = NP. On the other hand, finding large
independent sets is a common subproblem in several graph reduction algorithms
and simple heuristics often work very well on the graphs that occur in
practice.

------
he0001
Or expressed more frankly, try to eat the cooked dinner before it's cooked...

------
ragle
In figure 3, the edge between P0 and Q1 is labeled: "1-simplex (edge) P, R
choose 0,2".

Should that be "1-simplex (edge) P, Q choose 0,1"?

~~~
leog
Yup. That is correct! I'll get that fixed.

------
Myrmornis
> 19 min read

I do not think so.

